# Boarding Kennels?



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Well, I'm going away (to Cornwall!!







) for a week. I leave on Saturday.. I'm really looking forward to it..

Except that I can't take Cherry with me







I am going to miss her sooooo much. I spend everyday with her. She is my best friend. 

I've booked her into a boarding kennel, she goes in Friday afternoon. She's not going to be alone as my Mum's Border Collie will be in the same kennel as her and they love each other. I'm just worried. Really worried about leaving her with strangers for a week. Worried that she'll think that I've abandoned her.. Maybe it's just me being paranoid.. I have issues of my own and my dog is my one stable thing, the one thing that keeps me going, I need her. I paid extra so that she's in the 'luxury kennel' for my own peace of mind more than anything. 

So what I really wanted was to hear was your positive experiences with boarding your dog/s. Did they enjoy it? Did they come back to you looking as happy as they did when they went in? Ect. Ect. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hopefully she will. Maybe the Kennels in England are better then in Massachusetts. 
When we went to the Bahmas for my sisters wedding we put Brady and Missy in a kennel for a week (1st time Brady was away from me for more than a day. 
I was not happy at all his lips were chapped and red. He had a reaction to cleaning products they used (big sore on his testicles)
and Brady would Not look at me for 2 days. I basically cried for 2 days straight. Next time we go away either they come or I get a cerified bonded pet sitter to stay at the house.


----------



## Shugmort (Aug 8, 2006)

I've boarded my dogs when I've been away and luckily have always had a positive experience. I checked out the facility before bringing them the first time, toured the kennels, made sure they were clean and met the people working there from the kids doing the "grunt" work to the groomer, etc. I also got recommendations from others who had taken their dogs there and were happy. 

I was a wreck the first time I took Rascal there, sure that he would never forgive me as he was a complete mama's boy. He did fine, was happy to see me and ecstatic to get back home! I probably boarded him about 8-10 times in his life and he never showed any anxiety when he went back so I took that as a sign that he didn't mind it too much.

As long as you checked out the facility (which I'm sure you did) I'm sure Cherry will do fine! 

By the way, I always bring my own food, treats and toys for my dogs so there is no change in their diet and they have some familiar items with them. Not sure if having their own toys help but it makes me feel better! 

Have a great vacation and try not to worry too much, I'm sure Cherry will do great.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I did everything Sam123 did
I personally think My dogs hated it becuse they went from 2+ acres to a box and it wasn't fair to them. 
I am sure your dog will be fine


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

If you have not, I would go, take your dog, and meet the kennel attendant beforehand.
Reception or management can promise all types of things, but the one taking care of your dog is the one you need to meet.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I've boarded Dante a number of times in our 4 years









It's always been just fine


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

My Marley is going to be boarded starting this Sunday for a full week. I checked out the Kennels and also got recommendations from people who had used them before. The kennel provides the food and they purchase whatever you let them know your dog is eating. I am taking a blanket that she and I use to sleep with and a couple of her favorite toys. My mom's dog will be in the kennel next to her so hopefully she will feel like she has her friend with her. 

I am a wreck about this too so I definitely know what you are going through. Marley and I are together 24/7 so I am so worried that she is going to think I abandoned her!!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Finding the right boarding kennel is hard to do, but once you've found one you're happy with, Cherry should be fine, especially since she'll be staying with your mom's BC. 

To help relieve your concerns, maybe you can call every day to make sure Cherry and your mom's dog are okay. The kennels I've used don't mind me calling them daily during their business hours so I can ensure that all is well and the Hooligans are doing okay.

I don't know how your kennel is set up, but I've always paid extra so the Hooligans can have extended personal play time and/or walks with the owners or staff. 

I also take their food to the kennel with preparation instructions. Most kennels don't mind preparing meals to your dog's specification. 

I hope you have a fantastic time, Cornwall has always sounded like a great spot to vacation.


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks for the replies! You've made me feel a little less stressed about it. I keep telling myself that plenty of people board their dogs and have pleasant experiences. I'm just gonna miss her and have to deal with it, that's all. I think I will call to check up on her. It'll make me feel better









I did look around at lots of kennels and this seemed to be the best. It's set on 100 acres of land and even has a hydrotherapy pool. I didn't make an appointment, I just turned up to look around and it was all very clean. I paid extra for the luxury kennel, which is bigger and is all indoors and it has an outside run. 
I feed mostly raw tripe which they said they provide, but I think I'll bring some kibble that she likes as well. She's allowed a blanket and a couple of toys and gets a run in a pasture once a day. 

I've met the people who will be looking after her and the owner also lives on the premises, so there's always someone around.

She goes in at 2pm tomorrow afternoon to get settled.. 

Wish me luck!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh sounds like a nice kennel. When we board our dogs stay in a very nice keenel. They have thier own rooms, get play time daily and go for 2 walks a day. When we went to Cancun, Mexico a few years ago we took our adult son with us and dropped the dogs on the way to the airport. My son said the darn kennel was nicer than some motels. 

Only the best for our "kids". 

Bring her favorite toy and blanky and you may want to include a shirt you wore and had not washed yet. Your scent will bo on it and that will help settle her too. She will be fine. 

I hope you have a good time on vacation.


----------



## lizziebo (Jun 26, 2008)

My dog is fine with going to the kennel. I'm the one who suffers terrible separation anxiety! I think the constant stimulation of having other dogs around and things going on make it interesting for her. I make sure she has her own bed and her usual food. I pay extra for daily exercise sessions. She's never acted like she didn't want me to leave her there, but she's always happy when we pick her up to go home. Have a great trip!


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Thankyou for your replies Kathy and LvmyGSD









Well, she went in about an hour and half ago.. She surprised me







She met the guy who would be looking after her and after that she only had eyes for him! She strutted off with a big goofy grin on her face and didn't even notice that I'd left her! I know she's still got the rest of the week to go, but I thought that was a good start







I shed a few tears, but I feel so much happier knowing that she looked.. Well, excited








She's got her fleece blanket, smelly ball and pink sparkly duck to keep her company. And of course Phoebe, my Mum's Border Collie









I'll see you all when I get back!!


----------

